# تشكيل المعادن ( الطرق )



## خالد عبد الحي (21 يونيو 2008)

أرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء أن يرشدوني إلى منتديات متخصصة في علوم التشكيل ، أو يضعون كتب تتكلم عن تشكيل المعادن و خضاصا في طرق المعادن Forging 
لأني أعمل اختصاص ماجستير في هذا الموضوعو كيفية تطويره و أريد التفاعل معكم أكثرا حول هذا الموضوع 

و لكم الشكر الجزيل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :7:


----------



## نايف علي (22 يونيو 2008)

Publisher: ASM International 
Number Of Pages: 978 
Publication Date: 1989-04 
Sales Rank: 1327564 
ISBN / ASIN: 0871700204 
EAN: 9780871700209 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: ASM International 
Studio: ASM International 

Book Description: 

ASM Handbook, Vol. 14: Forming and Forging

Provides an in-depth review of a number of processes recently introduced or that have come into acceptance such as radial, rotary (orbital), precision, powder, and isothermal/hot-die forging. Plus superplastic sheet forming, and abrasive waterjet and laser cutting. New materials in this book (containing 1,200 illustrations and 250 tables) pertains to the development of thermomechanical processing, particularly with regard to aerospace alloys, and the development of concepts and tests to determine metal workability/formability relationships.


mihd.net​


----------



## عاطف ماضى (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أنة أكثر من رائع وأذا كان فى كتب أكثر توضيحاً فى الأدوات المنزلية للالمونيوم و الستانلىستيل فى حساب الأسطمات و الخامة أكون شاكر فضلك


----------



## عاطف ماضى (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أنة أكثر من رائع أكون شاكر فضلك أذا كان يوجد كتب فى الأدوات المنزلية لمقاسات الأسطمات والخامة للألمونيوم والستانلىستيل أكثر توضيحاً


----------



## zaidthabit (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمادة محمود (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا متشكرين ولكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## بكري عبدالمجيد (4 يوليو 2009)

انا مهتم بصناعة الحديد هل يمكنني الحصول على كتاب باللغة العربية عن تشكيل المعادن .


----------



## علاء الدين علي (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
ياريت تجدد الرابط
لانه مش شغال


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (5 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو تجديد الرابط او تحميل الكتاب على الفورشيرد او الميديا فاير 
و جزاكم الله 
خيرا الكتاب يستاهل الاقتناء و القراءة


----------



## Abu Laith (23 فبراير 2012)

ممكن ترفع الرابط مره ثاني


----------

